
How I learned to stop worrying and love Vim plugins - antipasta
http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/149712686514/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-vim?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=blog20160830
======
ediblenergy
Syntastic is awesome, though it can definitely get slow working with larger go
projects.

